# DT Swiss XRC-1200 27.5 wheels



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Just received them today, 1330gms (with rim strips) for a 27.5 wheelset is darn light, I have a set of 26" DT carbon wheels with 240S hubs and the XRC-330 rims that weigh 1340gms. AT 1330gms this wheelset is a 1/2 pound lighter than the XTR Race 27.5 wheelset at 1570gms (and they are 21.5mm internal width compared to the XTR's 19mm). 

I found a set at bike-components.de, and the wheelset includes an XD freehub and endcap, wheelbags and the usual CL-6 bolt adapters, DT Swiss does put a nice package together.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Not only are they light, but every component (including the extras in the package) are top-notch. Amazing to beat an XTR set by that much.

I've purchased from a few German firms before, but not that one. How was shipping, and were there any duties (to Canada)?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Shipping was 39 Euros and it was delivered to the door by Canada Post, just GST and the usual Canada Customs processing charge. 

These also have a higher weight capacity than earlier DT wheels, the XRC-330 rims had a 90kg rider weight limit, these have a 110kg "system" weight limit (bike included).


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

That's more than fair for a bulky package, and you can't beat the $10 fixed fee from Canada Post. Excellent!

Sometimes European firms like to use DHL which is painful.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn. That ain't too shabby.

I've been contemplating offloading my Enve XCs before it's too late. They're already a model old, and aren't getting any younger.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

They left Germany by DHL but ended up in the Canada Post system when they left Europe. 

These were $1000 less than the current ENVE M50 27.5 DT 240S price with the US exchange rate where it is. RSP contribution or carbon wheels... too bad the wheels aren't tax deductible.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

phlegm said:


> That's more than fair for a bulky package, and you can't beat the $10 fixed fee from Canada Post. Excellent!
> 
> Sometimes European firms like to use DHL which is painful.


In Germany, Deutsche Post (their national postal service) was privatized and it's now part of the same company as DHL. I believe Deutsche Post handles the letters and DHL the parcels.

Many German bicycle stores ship most packages for 20 euros flat rate. Bulkier items are usually an extra 20 euros. In any case, shipping a similar package in the opposite direction (from the US or Canada to Germany) would cost 4 times more.

These packages end up in the postal service system of the destination country, because it's postal service shipping.

r2-bike ships by DHL Express (courier service shipping) some times. It's faster and not very expensive for small packages. When I order from them, I ask them not to ship by DHL Express, because it's very problematic and it costs a fortune to receive a package shipped by courier services in my country.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

Very interested in a user review/analysis for these weels. 
I think for the price, they look very competitive in quality/weight ratio 

Probably my next set to replace my current dt xr331 alu set 


regards


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Semi-related: 

Has anyone seen a place where XRC or XMC 1200 wheels are sold as separates? I.e., just the front wheel or rear wheel?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Not yet, but Chain Reaction has the earlier DT Swiss wheel series as singles, so once production catches up to demand, they will likely be available as singles from CRC



Le Duke said:


> Semi-related:
> 
> Has anyone seen a place where XRC or XMC 1200 wheels are sold as separates? I.e., just the front wheel or rear wheel?


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> Just received them today, 1330gms (with rim strips) for a 27.5 wheelset is darn light, I have a set of 26" DT carbon wheels with 240S hubs and the XRC-330 rims that weigh 1340gms. AT 1330gms this wheelset is a 1/2 pound lighter than the XTR Race 27.5 wheelset at 1570gms (and they are 21.5mm internal width compared to the XTR's 19mm).
> 
> I found a set at bike-components.de, and the wheelset includes an XD freehub and endcap, wheelbags and the usual CL-6 bolt adapters, DT Swiss does put a nice package together.


Have you run these tubeless with a "standard" tire? How well do they perform (being a non hookless rim design)?
Thanks!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I haven't tried running tires tubeless with these wheels, I'm using the Schwalbe EVO Aerothan tubes.


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

thats a very nice weight for 27.5, just looked at their site now https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-Wheels/XRC-1200-Spline-29

nice 28mm wide rim too, what hub is it using ? Is it similar to the dt350's?

i got a prototype carbon 29er wheel set not made by DT Swiss, using Taiwanese products and weighting 1381g per set but they are only 24mm wide rims.

im interested though in buying a new pair of 27.5 wheel set for a super light weight build using my DT Swiss XRC 100 race fork.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

The hubs are the new and lighter 240's. The weight is 1340gr in 650b flavour 
And they are haunting my sleep lately :lol:


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

nunokas said:


> The hubs are the new and lighter 240's. The weight is 1340gr in 650b flavour
> And they are haunting my sleep lately :lol:


Nice  are you using them for trail riding at all? Or just XC?


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

Soundbud said:


> Nice  are you using them for trail riding at all? Or just XC?


Sorry that question was aimed at Rockyuphill


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

They're on a 120mm travel trail bike. So far they are standing up to a 90kg rider just fine.


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

Good to hear it ;-)


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Are they hookless? Just saw a profile pic and I would be surprised if they were not hookless.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

This is the rim profile for the XRC 1200









The XMC 1200 has a hookless bead


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I've a set of XMC's and a set of XRC's and have run them both tubeless for several months with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Soundbud said:


> thats a very nice weight for 27.5, just looked at their site now https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-Wheels/XRC-1200-Spline-29
> 
> nice 28mm wide rim too, what hub is it using ? Is it similar to the dt350's?
> 
> ...


You know that's a 28mm OUTER rim width, don't you? It's only 21.5mm INNER rim width.


----------



## Gregor77 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd appreciate your perspective on these wheels - I'm debating between the XRC and XMC (29) for a hardtail Trek Superfly (carbon). I like the width of the xmc, but wonder if they're too stiff for a hardtail. I weigh 185 pounds, ride cross country and some "all mountain" w/ 2.2 tires....I ride at the more aggressive end of the spectrum. Would love to hear your comparison of the two wheels (ride quality, stiffness, etc.). Thanks!!


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, those are light but man...24 spokes... IDK, to each their own right? My 27.5" NOX skyline have 23mm ID, DT 240 hubs/XD, 28/32 spoke and weigh 1400g with tape AND valves (common...gotta include the valves when weighing a wheelset). Those wheels are nice no doubt. Enjoy.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> This is the rim profile for the XRC 1200
> 
> View attachment 1070293
> 
> ...


I have a set of XMC 650b. Came in at 1400 with rim and valve. I was surprised how much they improved the ride of my bike: ultra-precise handling at speed and better traction (might be the hub for that).


----------

